# Cedar Plugs?



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Who uses cedar plugs in their spread? When only targeting tuna or for other species? Do you put it way back or up close? Plain or with a color pattern?

Back in the late 70's and early 80's I used to fish with my uncle on his boat out of Montauk, NY and he would pull plain cedar plugs right in the prop wash for smaller bluefins and Atlantic bonito and they were usually the hot baits.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I typically pull a plain one way, way back on the shotgun.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

First!!! Cut the mono crap leader off and replace it with flourcarbon!! Very important! Tuna fish can see really good...... I usually pull one way back on the center rigger. When it gets smashed I would put out one more with dink ilanders all around once I got in the tuna...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't fish like these guys but I prefer Red/White plug on 2nd or 3rd wave. I can only troll three lines on my boat.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anybody have pics of some proven cedar plugs? I would like to make some to try the next time I go out with someone.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I pull small jet type lures way back instead of a cedar plug, lures like Melton's Cherry Jet in 7" or BB Projet. Just personal preference. Idea is small flying fish looking lure without tons of commotion


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

You can tune your cedar plug type lures by pulling the hook out and spinning them on a piece of line. None are made 100% uniform, especially the real cedar ones. Mark the top of the plug. Your hook should always be facing up (in the position hooks pull without a lure.) So if your hook is up and your lure is heavy side down your in business.


----------

